# Gnuplot Graphik



## deluxe dirk (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu Gnuplot. Ich möchte einen Fit machen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so, wie es soll.


```
f(x)=m*x+b
fit [0:10] f(x) 'datei.dat' u 1:2:3 via 

m,b set xrange[0:2]
 p 'datei.dat' with errorbars, 

f(x), set terminal postscript eps color enhanced 

set output 'messung.eps'
replot
```

Es erscheint weder eine Datei mit dem Namen messung.eps, noch kann ich die Datei betrachten.

Weiß jemand, was ich falsch mache?

viele Grüße

dirk


----------



## Nils1021 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Dirk,

ähnliche Probleme hatte ich auch schon öfters. Versuch doch mal Dein Makro folgendermassen zu erweitern:


```
set term postscript

set output 'messung.eps'
replot
set output 'dummy.eps'
replot
```

Die erste Zeile bewirkt das auch tatsächlich eine eps Datei erzeugt wird. Ich weis nicht ob Du das vieleicht vorher schon im Makro hattest, im Posting fehlte es jedenfalls.
Die Ergänzung am Ende des Makros schliesst die Datei 'Messung.eps' und lenkt die Ausgabe in eine neue Datei um. Anscheinend ist das nötig damit der Dateiinhalt aus dem Buffer auch tatsächlich in die Datei 'messung.eps' gelangt.

Ich hoffe das löst Dein Problem.
Viel Erfolg.
Nils


----------

